# How to log websites visited?



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- hey guys hope you can help me... we have a small office network with win03 server and ubuntu linux for firewall. can anyone pls tell me how to log websites being visited by users. tnx


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Wrong forum, but it would need to be a firewall, or a setting in your current firewall.


----------



## honesy (Jul 17, 2006)

i don't know about this because ive neva used linux but you could try a KeyLogger!


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

honesy said:


> i don't know about this because ive neva used linux but you could try a KeyLogger!


Why a keylogger, honesy?

If the firewall/network is managed correctly, there should be a feature available for recording websites, just as there are for blocking websites.


----------



## honesy (Jul 17, 2006)

It's the only way i see how lol.
I guess you could use a firewall but yet i've never tried it that way lol.
I know you can block websites using a firewall but nothin else cause im not realli into them lol, i mean i use one but i don't go that in-depth into them.


----------

